# Choosing an Italian bank account



## chaikhosi (Jul 27, 2016)

So I know my codice fiscale, I'm registered with the Anagrafe, and yesterday I just got my crisp new carta d'identita. Would anyone mind recommending me a good Italian bank to open a current account please?

I'll need web banking, and a smartphone app would be nice to have, and if I can avoid monthly charges and cash machine fees (which my wife pays on her account), even better. I need to be able to send and receive Euro transfers, and get my wages paid in once I find a job, and I'd like to have a mobile phone contract and a Telepass billed to the account if possible. In England that would involve a "direct debit"; does anything like that exist here?

I am learning Italian but I don't know much bank jargon, or which things you normally have to pay for here. I can read (slowly) if you know some useful Italian websites to check out.

Is it a good rule of thumb that traditional banks with a branch network are expensive and hard to deal with?

Are cheques used much, and are they expensive or a big hassle?

Do current accounts require a minimum deposit every month?

Tips and warnings much appreciated


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Quite a bit of what you're most concerned about is now covered by various EU directives so you may find the following page from the Europa website useful: https://europa.eu/european-union/life/consumer-rights_en (especially the part on Personal finance and insurance, which includes banking and bank charges.

Euro transfers between EU countries are generally free of charge these days and can often be done online if you're set up to access your account that way. (They're called SEPA transfers and are governed by EU standards.) Many service providers will insist on a "direct debit" payment of accounts. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

From what we have seen/heard on-line a/c are cheaper by far and a lot do not have government tax to pay as they pay it for you. Have a look at any of the big banks sites ot ING who I've seen mentioned a lot.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you average less then €5K ( I think it's 5K might be 3.5K) over the course of the year there is no bollo (tax) to be paid with any account.

ING is fine. I have an account with them. But they don't have many ATMs or branches. That can be an issue. It's not for me since it's a second account.

Check what the Intessa is offering for web banking. My account hasn't been offered for years . I think the current offer might charge a few euros a month. But maybe not. Offers change almost with the wind.


----------

